# took dog to vet



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'm so happy for you!!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad he's going to be ok.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

mrfrantic said:


> well i took my dog to see the vet and determine if he is in pain ..the vet told me he seems to be in good shape *Awwwwwwwwwwww, MrFrantic--I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you! I was very worried about you and Tedd!* :banana besides the fact that he is deaf and going blind along with those nasty tumors * My Ebony has some tumors on him; I don't know yet if they are fatty cysts or cancer, but since my dogs are part flat-coated retriever--they are prone to getting them, but we'll see.* on his skin ..but the doc said those dont really hurt the dog sooo he is not in alot of pain * Oh, thank goodness, he's not in a lot of pain. * so i think im not going to put him down :banana *I am so glad you didn't have to do that.* i was scared to death *I would have been also, MrFrantic. * i had it pictured in my head i wouldnt be leaving with my dog of 15 years and he is here next to me now :banana its the little things in life :banana that make me happy


 *you are right on--it's the little things in life that are the most important! Give Tedd another belly-rub for me. Bless his little heart.*

*I am glad I read your post--here--I didn't know the particulars about your vet visit and about Tedd.*

*Star* :banana 
*P.S.--we need a doggie emoticon on here...*


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

BTW MrFrantic, my two _little things _are in the spare bedroom with me now making my life complete. Ebony is on the bed (his bed) and Noel is on the floor stretched out at the foot of "his" bed!

They calm me down, lower by blood pressure and give me unconditional love. Who could ask for more?

Star :hug


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Are you and Tedd going on an _excellent adventure _today, MrFrantic? 

Star :lol


----------

